# Fresh Shrimp



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

We just got 100lbs of shrimp straight from the boat this morning... My buddy owes me some money, and is paying in shrimp... I am selling for $5.75/lb... 16/20 count head on. Pm me your name number and quantity desired and I will respect and asap. Pick up in Pensacola off 9 Mile rd... thanks you

Steve


----------

